# Ping i-e1 irons



## hovis (Aug 3, 2015)

Took delivery of these on friday.  Previous played i20's with tour issue nippon shafts.

For the i e 's i was fitted for a dg s300.

From the two rounds ive played with them they're performing exactly as they did in the fitting room. The distance is the same despite them being a degree stronger,  however they definitely peak at a  higher flight than my i20's.  The biggest difference with these irons is how forgiving they are from toe strikes (this is why i baught them)  trackman results showed ball speed was higher from off centre strikes than my i20's.

Other than the colour they're the same as my i20's.  
Always nice to have new shineys though


----------



## Val (Aug 3, 2015)

Had a hit with these last week with the CFS shaft, very nice


----------

